# CURRENTLY LISTENING revisited



## Oskaar

I have long been thinking of making spotify lists out of the "currently listening" thread, for my own sake.

But why not share it with you, and why not make people contribute if there is any interrest?

I will start with 3 entries, try to find the original performances, and add other recordings that I find good, of the same work.

If you want a recording to be added, just make a post, maybe writea comment, and I will add it to the list. You dont have to use spotify to contribute, just see it as a list of good performances.

To make it easy to follow, I will provide links to original post, to the list of performances of each work, to mine and your comments of each addition, to upgrade lists, and to the spotify list itself. You will see belove how i will do it.

Dont suggest additions to entries not posted yet. That will make me confused. I will add new entries cronogaly from the original thread as soon as I am ready.

When one playlist reach 1000 tracks or so, I will start a new one, and provide a list over earlier playlists.

Hope you will find it interresting, at least I will find it funny to do.

1 Alwyn - symphony no 2
Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to post addet to spotify list
additional performances:
- London philharmonic orchestra/Alwyn (see comments below) added to spotify list

2 Alwyn - symphony no 5 
Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to post added to spotify list
additional performances:
- London philharmonic orchestra/Alwyn (see comments below) added to spotify list

3 Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica"
- Susanne Wilson, harp, - Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to post
additional performances
- Lillian Tornqvist (Harp) Danish National Chamber Orchestra Nicolae Moldoveanu (Conductor) (see coments below) added to spotify list

This is just to start it up.

Alwyn is a great composer,wery lyrical and dreamy. I was lucky to find Alwyn himself to conduct both symphony 2 and five, so I thaught I should add them

The harp concerto is even more dreamy, and my additon, - Lillian Tornqvist (Harp) Danish National Chamber Orchestra Nicolae Moldoveanu (Conductor), has vey good sound, and harp and orchestra work fine together.

Updated list:

Alwyn - symphony no 2 (Link to post, but here it is the same post that I am in)
Alwyn - symphony no 5
Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica"

Spotify list application

Spotify list web


----------



## Oskaar

addition to
3 Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" link to entry

I would like to add another version of this harp concert.

*Rachel Masters (harp), Stephen Tees (viola)

City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox*









Beautiful recording from 1992. Harp music often gives me a feel of easy listening and "meditation" Music. Alwins concerto is different where the orchestra and the composition itself is very much in focus. This performance submit a brilliant ballance.
Perhaps the best version. Compare yourself if you have the chance.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Chandos/CHAN9065

http://www.amazon.com/Lyra-Angelica-W-Alwyn/dp/B000000APK


----------



## Oskaar

3 Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica"
- Susanne Wilson, harp, - Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to original post

additional performances
- Lillian Tornqvist (Harp) Danish National Chamber Orchestra Nicolae Moldoveanu (Conductor) added to spotify list - link to post
*- Rachel Masters (harp), Stephen Tees (viola)
City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox* added to spotify list - link to post


----------



## clara s

excellent idea

you will do a fine job



this Alwyn "Lyra Angelica" is SUPERB for my taste

really angelic


----------



## Oskaar

New entry

*4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor link to original post*
No performances was added, so I found a couple that I like. Here it should be room for discussions and adding of many good performances.

To Brahms first symphony I would like to add *New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur*, a performance I heard last week, and emidiatly liked. Well balanced and good nerve. It is a symphony I not have heard many times, but it creap into you for each listening. Your favourites?


----------



## Oskaar

4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor - link to original post

additional performances
*-New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur* Release Date 1996 
Link to post *added to spotify list*


----------



## Oskaar

clara s said:


> excellent idea
> 
> you will do a fine job
> 
> this Alwyn "Lyra Angelica" is SUPERB for my taste
> 
> really angelic


Thank you! I will be fun to do!


----------



## Oskaar

Updated list:

Alwyn - symphony no 2 link 
Alwyn - symphony no 5 link 
Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" link
Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor link


----------



## Oskaar

4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor

I would like to add a performance to this work:
*Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach*

It is a brilliant symphony with many tender and lyric moments, and I feel that conductor and orchestra manage to capture them brilliantly, as well as the more dramatic parts.

But I still havent heard many versions, but I will stop a little with this symphony before adding more entries to the thread, and maybe add some more performances. The symphony deserve that, and you are welcome to add.


----------



## Oskaar

4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor - link to original post

additional performances

-New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur Release Date 1996 link
added to spotify list

-*Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach* Release 2009 link
*added to spotify list*


----------



## Oskaar

I will like to make a varied and interresting spotify-list. Therefor I set a maximum of 3 additional reccordings for each work in the main list, so that works like Brahms first symphony not dominate the list. In cases like Brahms no 1, where no performance is mentioned, there are room for 4 reccordings of each work. If I fill up those "slots" with my own choices, and others add performances later, I will remove mine in favour of yours.

But that is only regarding the main Spotify playlist. Reccomended reccording are nevertheless unlimited. And when a work is represented with more than 4 performances, I make a spotify playlist with all reccordings of that work, if I can find it, and post the link under the entry.


----------



## Oskaar

New entry:

5: Shoshtakovich symphony no 6 no recording mentioned. Original post link

*Additional reccordings:*

I will post later. *Remember that I always will add your reccomodation of performance of this or earlier works.
*
But I also very fine with doing this myself, and hope people can find it usefull to see my reccomodations. It will of course be very subjective, and you may miss some favourites. I may also find new favourites as time pass.


----------



## Oskaar

I would like to reccomend this reccording to the entry

5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54

*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko*









A truly great reccording of a great symphony. First time I listen to it, and was impressed. Very fine performance.

I will post some linkes I found with reviews:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/3594/Dmitri-Shostakovich-Symphony-No-6-in-B-minor-Op-54

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.572658

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/Review/288815,shostakovich-symphonies-nos-612-royal-liverpoolpopetrenko.aspx

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Symphonies-Nos-6-12/dp/B005KWLFPC

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-16270/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/classicalcdreviews/8813016/Shostakovich-Symphonies-Nos-6-and-12-CD-review.html

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/shostakovich_6_12_8572658.htm

http://www.classical-music.com/review/shostakovich-symphonies-nos-6-12

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2011/oct/20/shostakovich-symphonies-review


----------



## Oskaar

*5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54* original post link

additional reccordings:

- *Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko* release 2011 link *added to spotify list*


----------



## Oskaar

Updated list:

Alwyn - symphony no 2 link 
Alwyn - symphony no 5 link 
Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" link
Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor link
*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54* link


----------



## Oskaar

To Brahms, symphony 1

New suggestion from *hpowders* posted in the Brahms thread: "Best Brahms First Symphony I know of is Charles Munch leading the Boston Symphony Orchestra." link


----------



## Oskaar

4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor - link to original post

additional performances

- New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur Release Date 1996 link
added to spotify list

- Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach Release 2009 link
added to spotify list

* - Boston Symphony, Charles Munch* recorded 1956 link
*added to spotify list*


----------



## hpowders

My favorite performance of the Brahms First Symphony is that of Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra.
Munch was well-known as a French music specialist, but was a great Brahms conductor too. This recording is evidence of that.


----------



## Oskaar

I will come strongly back to this, but an quite occupied listening through the board in the tc-contest.

I think there are no way that I reach the other end of currently listenings!:lol:

But I like never ending stories.


----------



## Oskaar

To Brahms symphony 1;

I would like to add

*London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev*

Outstanding lyrical and fluently interpretation. I feel that all intentions Brahms may hav had with this work come to life with this interpretation. (that I dont know of course, but it is a feeling) Opinions? Your favourites?


----------



## Oskaar

4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor - link to original post

additional performances

- New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur Release Date 1996 link

- Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach Release 2009 link

- Boston Symphony, Charles Munch recorded 1956 link

- *London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev* - recorded 2012 - link
*added to spotify list*


----------



## Oskaar

to 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6

*BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Mark Wigglesworth*

Submit the dramatic and the lyrical qualities of the symphony very well. The slow sparse parts contain a fine nerve, keeping my attention and curiosity.


----------



## Oskaar

*5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54* original post link

additional reccordings:

- Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko release 2011 link 

- *BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Mark Wigglesworth* release 1999 link
*added to spotify list*


----------



## Oskaar

New entry:

*6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10* no recording mentioned. original post link

- No performance spesified.

Additional reccordings:

I will post later. *Remember that I always will add your reccomodation of performance of this or earlier works.
*


----------



## Oskaar

to *6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10*

I would like to add this brilliant performance:

*Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra*

Very fine well balanced performance. Jumpy and cheerfull in the most playfull parts, agressive and intence in the dramatic parts, and tense and vibrant in the lyric parts. Fantastic orchestra!


----------



## Oskaar

*6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10* no recording mentioned. original post link

Additional reccordings:

- *Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra* link

*Added to spotify list*


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've just synced to your spotify playlist. It's a great tool for listening to new works. May I suggest the actual playlist only features one performance per piece and leave the thread for 'further listening'

It's your baby - just an idea is all, cos if I leave it playing in the car on a long journey, I'll keep hearing Brahms 1


----------



## Oskaar

Updated list:

Alwyn - symphony no 2 link 
Alwyn - symphony no 5 link 
Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" link
Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link
Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

(When updating the overall list, I will always link to last updated list of added performances to each entry. There you will find further list to each post with reccomdations) ( If this seems like my own authistic project, you may be right. I want it as clean as posible mostly to keep myself on track! And when entries and reccomodations are numerous, I think it is good to have a recognisable system for visitors to the thread to. *Your* reccomodations will always be welcomed, added to list, and if posible, added to the general spotify list restricted to four entries of each work. When the limit is reached, I make a spotyfy list spesific for that work, with link under last updated list for that entry)


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> I've just synced to your spotify playlist. It's a great tool for listening to new works. May I suggest the actual playlist only features one performance per piece and leave the thread for 'further listening'
> 
> It's your baby - just an idea is all, cos if I leave it playing in the car on a long journey, I'll keep hearing Brahms 1


Thankyou for your suggestion, MagneticGhost. Remarks is always welcome. I must think about it. I can absolutely see that to many versions of one work can make the list unlistenable.

Maybe I go for one version of each work, the original one from the currently listening thread. (and add one myself where nothing is spesified. Then I will for my own sake spesially make a additional playlist for each work, and post the link for specially interrested under last updated list for each entry/work.

My goal is to have several suggestions on each work for comparing and discussion, regardless of spotify. *There is absolutely no need to have spotify* to participate! See it as a generel reccomodation thread!


----------



## MagneticGhost

I like your idea
Maybe you can carry on with what you are currently doing but have a concurrent spotify playlist for listening purposes only.
I'd do it myself but I don't know how to post links to a playlist.


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> I like your idea
> Maybe you can carry on with what you are currently doing but have a concurrent spotify playlist for listening purposes only.
> I'd do it myself but I don't know how to post links to a playlist.


If you want to submit a link to a spotify list, you rightclick the list in spotify and chose copy url (clicking on the link will open the list in the spotify application), or copy http The link will open the web-version of spotify. To put the link into the post you choose the link button in the menu over where we write new posts ( the globe icon ) rightclick and paste (then you remove the *http://* that is not neccesary or will open the web version. just overwrite it with your copied adress(*http or url*)

Then it will appear like this in the post: 
spotify:user:cosboslaylist:59b6D9n30yVP57vOq4iEL6


----------



## Oskaar

The link to spotify web will appear like this


----------



## MagneticGhost

open.spotify.com/user/magneticghost/playlist/30sdJ6r8GgLI8B342AgPBN

Like this..?
Next question how do I embed the link into a clear sentence like in your signature?


----------



## Oskaar

Never mind the smiley, the code generated it hehe. it works anyway


----------



## Oskaar

Yes, that one opens spotify web (I never use it, the application is much bether)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oh --- I never use the web version either. I did something wrong. 
I'll need to practise, lol..


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> open.spotify.com/user/magneticghost/playlist/30sdJ6r8GgLI8B342AgPBN
> 
> Like this..?
> Next question how do I embed the link into a clear sentence like in your signature?


Yes, I thougt I should come to that to...

you just write your text ex link

then you highlight it by dragging your cursor over it 
do the same procedure with the link and the globe, and it will appear like this

link


----------



## MagneticGhost

If I've followed you right this should open in the application



Hurrah!! Thanks for the help.
A whole new world of Spotify activity awaits...lol


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> Oh --- I never use the web version either. I did something wrong.
> I'll need to practise, lol..


Chose the url code in spotify, and remember to not past it directly int the text field. usr the link button above overwrite the highlited text in the field by just rightclick and past the url code


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> Hurrah!! Thanks for the help.
> A whole new world of Spotify activity awaits...lol


I am glad! The more spotify users, the more fun. But we must not scare away the none spotify users with to much focus on that, but more like a *reccomended reccordings list*


----------



## Oskaar

oskaar said:


> I am glad! The more spotify users, the more fun. But we must not scare away the none spotify users with to much focus on that, but more like a *reccomended reccordings list*


Reccord collectors is a sensitive rase! (me hiding )


----------



## MagneticGhost

I agree - but it's just a nice little tool for those that do.
I've added the links to my signature with your name as it was your project. Hope that's ok.
I'll remove them if you're not happy.


Thanks for the tutorial. And thanks for inspiring me to go and listen to some Alwyn. He's really good.


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> I agree - but it's just a nice little tool for those that do.
> I've added the links to my signature with your name as it was your project. Hope that's ok.
> I'll remove them if you're not happy.
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial. And thanks for inspiring me to go and listen to some Alwyn. He's really good.


No problem, and yes, Alwin is great, and the funny thing by doing this is that you never know what comes next. I dont study the original *currently listening* list to much. We are just carried away arround in the beautiful world of classical music!


----------



## Oskaar

I have a tip to you, MagneticGhost

It is easy to produce to many and to big playlists in the application, that end up slowing down program and computer. If you have that problem you should download *Efficient diary*. I used it long as a free version, but the features was suddenly limited, so I bought the pro version. (A bit irritated of the sudden change). But I bought it, it is not expensive and it is a one time cost. It will cost you *20 dollar about*, and for me it was a great investigation. Try the fre version first, to see if it is something for you, and you can also have a 30 day trial for free. For me the free version all features I needed for several months. Then I had to upgrade. Such methodes are irritating, but I thought well well I need it!

It let you make *folders and subfolders and files*. Look at it as a personal registry, without limitations. The genious thing is that when you for ex copy your *playlist url*, and past it into a diary entry, it appears with the *name of your list*, not an unreadable code.
*Rightclick* on an album and past it in, and it will not appear as a code, but the *pre-made text submitted by spotify*, or somone else. Very usefull for searching websights wih info about this record, but sometimes you must add or remove info for best results

And *it fuction as a link to your playlist!* It will not open inside the entry, *but the program has a view mode that let you see and click on the actual link. Just click on the actual folder, and you can see all entries in one window, click on one diary entry to see all you have written, and all your links in that entry. You can also edit your entry from that mode, without open it, but the links will not work if your cursor is blinking in it. (click on an other folder, and back, wothout clicking inside, only at your preferd link (leftclick, you see the pointing hand) and it will open in spotify.
*
It gives you unlimited storeing posibilities of playlists!

The only drawback is that it can not be added to your meny again after deleting, *to do that you must make a new playlist and headlight oll songs and add over to that playlist.* But for me that is no problem since I want this menu as little as possible, and use the efficiant diary as an alternative menu, at least for big lists, and I have many of that!

I will no try to copy links from *brahms 1 karl munch*:

*track-link:* in here: I will no try to kopy links from brahms 1 karl munch: track-link: in here:
I must make it a link myselfe
pasted into efficiant diary, and the copied and pasted here
*Boston Symphony Orchestra - Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 68: III. Un Poco Allegretto E Grazioso*

*artistlink*: spotify:artist:2RKnompMfdeZsyis6Gs4ce
with efficiant diary:Charles Munch (Easy and clean for building a library) and remember, it appears as a link to the spotify artist page in efficiant diary.

*albumlink*: spotify:album:49Fn1mmt0J6OsWTJNpv6JQ
efficient diary, funktioning as a link to spotify album:
Boston Symphony Orchestra - Brahms Symphony No. 1 Sometimes very long title, sometime short.. it is preset.

Try it out and dont hesitate to ask questions!


----------



## Oskaar

Wait, I think there is a method to insert a link here, no.. I must fist chose text, copy the link from your efficiant diary by

1. copy the text from your efficient and past it into text windo if you want same text.
2. Highlight it.
3. Rightclick the link in efficiant diary (hand with pointing finger must be visibel I use win xp
4. chose edit option in the meny that comes up, and hyperlink
5. click on link button in menue abowe with text still highlighted
6. past directly-press ok

If you have page-playlist-album open in spotify it is easier to get the link from there


----------



## Oskaar

I have decided to have only *one entry of each work* in the general spotify list, preferable that the original poster listened to.

All other reccomodations will be listed in a *reccomodation list* for each work.

I will make a spotify playlist for personal use for each work (with more than the original version), and link to it for those interrested.


----------



## MagneticGhost

That Efficient Diary looks like it might be worth a go. I'll check it out when I have more time. 

Post a link of your listening list when it's up and running so I can sync to it. Ta


----------



## Oskaar

*1: Alwyn - symphony no 2*

- Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to post addet to spotify list

*additional performances:*

- London philharmonic orchestra/Alwyn

general spotify list

spesific spotify list (all reccomodations of this work)


----------



## Oskaar

*2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 *

- Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to post added to spotify list

*additional performances:*

- London philharmonic orchestra/Alwyn

general spotify list
spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica"*

- Susanne Wilson, harp, - Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones. -- link to post

*additional performances*

- Lillian Tornqvist (Harp) Danish National Chamber Orchestra Nicolae Moldoveanu (Conductor) link

- Rachel Masters (harp), Stephen Tees (viola) City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox link

general spotify list
spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*4: Brahms - Symphony no 1 in C minor * - (no performance spesified ) link to original post

*additional performances*

- Boston Symphony, Charles Munch recorded 1956 link Added to general spotify list

- New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur Release Date 1996 link

- Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach Release 2009 link

- London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev - recorded 2012 - link

general spotify list
spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*5: Shostakovich - Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54* (no spesified recording) original post link

*additional performances:*

- Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko release 2011 link  added to general spotify list

- BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Mark Wigglesworth release 1999 link

general spotify list
spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10* (no recording mentioned). original post link

*Additional reccordings:*

- Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra link added to general spotify list

general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Updated list:*

*Alwyn - symphony no 2 link 

Alwyn - symphony no 5 link 

Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" link

Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link*


----------



## Oskaar

cleaned up! Welcome to reccomend recordings! I will slowly go further from the beginning of currently listening, and slowly add good reccordings myself to the POSTERS (last updated list for each work, se abow) and *quickly* add your reccomodations!


----------



## tahnak

oskaar said:


> 4. Brahms: Symphony no 1 in C minor - link to original post
> 
> My recommendations: 1. Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic
> 2. Istvan Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic
> 2. Karajan/ Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Oskaar

Thank you thanak! :tiphat:

update follows


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 4: Brahms - Symphony no 1 in C minor* - (no performance spesified ) link to original post

*additional performances*

- Boston Symphony, Charles Munch recorded 1956 - link - Added to general spotify list

- New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur Release Date 1996 - link

- Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach Release 2009 - link

- London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev - recorded 2012 - link 

- *Zubin Mehta, Vienna Philharmonic* - recorded ? -  - link -  (this seme to be a rare issue released on a japanese company). 
Anyone with information? Not on spotify

- *Istvan Kertesz, Vienna Philharmonic* recorded 1973 - link - I think I found it on spotify. On the 
record *Decca Masterpieces: Brahms Orchestral Works,* On the allmusic page for this record Vienna was mntioned on 
the credit list, the alternative israeli or London orchestra was not.

* - Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic orchestra* release 1964 - link -

general spotify list
spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Comments on each reccomendation as well as additions is very welcome!*


----------



## Oskaar

I would like to add a recommodation to

*6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10* (no recording mentioned). original post link

- *Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein* reccorded 1988

Bernstein and chicago mentain a great nerve throghot the symphony, and actually all moods and tempi and variations is very good submitted

reccorded in 1988, but the sound and sonic ballanse is so good that you should think it was reccorded much later


----------



## Oskaar

*Edited entry*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10* (no recording mentioned). original post link

*Additional reccordings:*

- Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra link added to general spotify list link
- - *Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein* reccorded 1988 - link

general spotify list
spesified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Information:*

 - I will present this in *sessions*

- Each session will contain *25 entries*, that will make a neat not to big playlist

- *Update of recommended reccording of each entry can continue unlimited*, but the sessions general playlist is finished.

- *Later recommendations* will be added to the *spesific spotify playlist*, for those interrested.

- I will use a *linksystem* that makes it easy to navigate to lists and posts. If you start with the latest overview, you 
can *click yourself backwards.*

- The linksystem will make it unnessesary to make new threads, If I mentain the system right, it will be *easy navigateable* no mather how many posts there is.

- Later on I will submit *links to webbpages* with info/review of spesific recordings++

- I will try to *make it clean*, the it is easy to mentain, and take surprisingly little time

- *You just post*, (but use session and entry number, if you can) I do the mentaining

- *Posting without suggestions are very welcome*, but will normally not be linked


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols* - link to original post

- *London Symphony Orchestra, the Choir of Guilford Cathedral, and conducted by Sir David Willcocks
* - reccorded 1965 - added to general spotify list
- informative web page - *inkpot* - link

*additional performances*

-

general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie -* link to original post

- *London Symphony Orchestra, the Choir of Guilford Cathedral, and conducted by Sir David Willcocks*
- reccorded 1965 - added to general spotify list
- informative web page - *inkpot* - link

*additional performances*

-

general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23* - link to original post

*- No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

*additional performances
-*

general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23*

* - Sviatoslav Richter (piano) - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan*

This is a phenomenal recording! The concert in itself may be a bit "poppish" but that does not matter when the performances is so good on every level. Tchaikovsky is good with melodies, Richter play with loveley emphaty, and I guess Karayan has a grip of it all.

The sound is good, I guess it is remastered. I am listening to a reissue from 2013


----------



## Oskaar

*Session 1 no 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23* - link to original post

*- - Sviatoslav Richter (piano) - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan* - recorded 1962 - link
- added to general spotify list

*additional performances
-*

general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a*

* - Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy*

Great rcording!


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a*
 - link to original post

* - Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy* - link
- added to general spotify list

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 11:Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet*

* - David Lloyd-Jones / New London Orchestra*

I believe this is the whole ballet. And I must admit... Laying on the sofa, chewing potato chips, and dream away to great melodies, shut the eyes, and see those dancing ballerinas, that is a good rest from dayly life. Once in a while.

This, as far I understand, live reccording from Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake in 2010. Allmusic has a DVD review here I prefer my inner pictures.

The performance is brilliant, so is the sound to.


----------



## Oskaar

*Session 1 no 11:Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet*
 - link to original post

* - David Lloyd-Jones / New London Orchestra* - link
- added to general spotify list

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

double post................


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23 - link

-10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a - link

-11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet - link*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 12: Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*

* - David Oistrakh (violin) - The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy*

The sound is brilliant on this recording, I dont know when this was recorded, but I will find out. It is a pitty Sibelius not wrote more violin concertos. The one he wrote is full of life and soul. Oistrakh plays with a passion and a pondus that is remarcable, and the interplay with the orchestra is very good!


----------



## Oskaar

*Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*
 - link to original post

* - - David Oistrakh (violin) - The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy* - link
- reccorded 1982 
- Added to general spotify list

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 12: Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*

* - Lisa Batiashvili (violin)

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo*

A little differen recording Maybe a little darker.. more serious maybe. Very skilled playing, good sound, not allvays tuning between solist and orchestra maybe, but I like unpolishness sometimes. I actually think that suites her playing and the atmosphare. Absolutely reccomended.


----------



## Oskaar

*Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*
 - link to original post

* - - David Oistrakh (violin) - The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy* - link
- reccorded 1982 
- Added to general spotify list

* additional performances*

* - - Lisa Batiashvili (violin) - Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo* - link
- recorded in 2007 in Finlandia Hall, Helsinki

 general spotify list
 specified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano*

* - Judith Leclair (bassoon), Gretchen Van Hoesen (harp), Jonathan Feldman (piano)*

A beautiful sonata, and this recording is sensitive and good balased. Lovely interplay between basson and piano!


----------



## Oskaar

*Session 1 no 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano*
 - link to original post

* -Judith Leclair (bassoon), Gretchen Van Hoesen (harp), Jonathan Feldman (piano)* - link

* additional performances
-*

general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23 - link

-10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a - link

-11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet - link

-12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 - link

-13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano - link

-14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden" - link*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"*
 - link to original post

* - Guarneri Quartet!*
- reccorded 1976
- added to general spotify list

* -additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
*
- link to original post

* - Amadeus Quartet*









Inspired by another post, I add this blistering performance. The harmony between the instruments is so perfect that you shold think they where ONE.

Probably good remastered, this reccording has acceptable sound. It was recorded in 1958

Here is an informativ article about the work from Description by Rovi Staff - Allmusic - link

Another great article about the work from classicalnotes - link

Here is the whole work on youtube unremastred - link


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"* - 
 - link to original post

* - Guarneri Quartet!*
- reccorded 1976
- added to general spotify list

*- additional performances

- Amadeus Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1958
- added to spesic spotify list

 general spotify list

 spesic spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"*
- link to original post

* - Endellion string quartet*









This is one of my favourite ensables. Besides phenomenal interplay and interpretation, it sounds so easy without being flat.
There is many good versions of this faboulous work, and this is among the best in my oppinion.

On Youtube with very good sound - link


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"* - 
 - link to original post

* - Guarneri Quartet!* 
- reccorded 1976
- added to general spotify list

*- additional performances

- Amadeus Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1958
- added to spesic spotify list

- *Endellion string quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1997
- added to spesic spotify list

 general spotify list

 spesic spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23 - link

- 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a - link

- 11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet - link

- 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 - link

- 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano - link

- 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden" - link

INFORMATION*

General spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"*
- link to original post

* - Artemis Quartet*









Another great performance! Not as structured as Endellion maybe, sometimes a bit messy, but their emphaty is like playing this work was the last thing they did in life.

The span between the sensitive quiet moments where you barely hear the leaf-light touches on the violin, to the loud dramatic climaxes where all participants burst out, is wery wide. So they make themself a large room for expression. And they use it.

Arkivmusic review


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"* - 
 - link to original post

* - Guarneri Quartet!* 
- reccorded 1976
- added to general spotify list

*- additional performances

- Amadeus Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1958
- added to spesic spotify list

- *Endellion string quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1997
- added to spesic spotify list

- *Artemis Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 2012
- added to spesic spotify list

 general spotify list

 spesic spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"*
- link to original post

*- Pavel Haas Quartet*









Great nerve! I feel that Pavel Haas Quartet lay a bit more effect on the lyrical than the dramatic. That gives the performance a slightly laied back feel to me, and that suites the work as well as the prior performances. It is more "singing" than "screaming"..

All five performances so far is good in their own way.

Arkivmusic review

Gramophone review

Intermusica - A presentation of Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"* - 
 - link to original post

* - Guarneri Quartet!* 
- reccorded 1976
- added to general spotify list

*- additional performances

- Amadeus Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1958
- added to spesic spotify list

- *Endellion string quartet* - link to post
- recorded 1997
- added to spesic spotify list

- *Artemis Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 2012
- added to spesic spotify list

- *Pavel Haas Quartet* - link to post
- recorded 2013
- added to spesic spotify list

 general spotify list

 spesic spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 15:Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor*
link to original post

* - Amadeus Quartet*
- added to general spotify list
- youtube (full)

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 15: Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor*
- link to original post

* - Quatuor Ebène*









Brilliant performence submitting the freshness as well as the depth and melancoy in the work.

allmusic review


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 15:Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor*
link to original post

* - Amadeus Quartet*
- added to general spotify list
- youtube (full)

* additional performances

** - Quatuor Ebène* - link to post
- reccorded 2008
- added to spesific spotify list

 general spotify list

 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20*
- link to original post

* - Medici and Alberni Quartet* - could not find this recording on spotify

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20*
- link to original post

* - Seattle Chamber Music Octet*









This is a rich an fine version of the octet. Well balanced, and the "floating" is easy rolling, making it a joy to listen to.
The slow calm beauty of the second movement is elegant and sensitivly taken care of.

arkivmusic
allmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20*
- link to original post

* - Medici and Alberni Quartet* - could not find this recording on spotify

* additional performances*
*- Seattle Chamber Music Octet* - link to post
- recorded 2011

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20*
- link to original post

* - Mandelring Quartett & Quartetto di Cremona*









Also a very fine interpretation. Brilliant sound ingeneering.

prestoclassical
allmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20*
- link to original post

* - Medici and Alberni Quartet* - could not find this recording on spotify

* additional performances*
*- Seattle Chamber Music Octet* - link to post
- recorded 2011

*- Mandelring Quartett & Quartetto di Cremona* - link to post
- recorded 2013

 general spotify list

 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 -  - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 - link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23 - link

- 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a - link

- 11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet - link

- 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 - link

- 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano - link

- 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden" - link

- 15:Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor - link

- 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20 - link

INFORMATION*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2*
- link to original post

* - The London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Richard Hickox*









Another fine recording. The lyric parts is so sensitive submitted that it takes a grip on my attention.

musicweb-international


----------



## Oskaar

upgrading............


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2*

* - Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones.* -link to original post
-addet to general spotify list

*additional performances:*

* - London philharmonic orchestra/Alwyn* - link to post

* - The London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Richard Hickox* - link to post

general spotify list

spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5*
- link to original post

* - The London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Richard Hickox*









The sometimes scary mystisism in this symphony is well submitted

amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5*

* - Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones.* -link to original post
-addet to general spotify list

*additional performances:*

* - London philharmonic orchestra/Alwyn* - link to post

* - The London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Richard Hickox* - link to post

general spotify list

spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica"*

*Susanne Wilson, harp, - Royal Liverpool philharmonic orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones* -link to original post
-addet to general spotify list

*additional performances:*

* - Lillian Tornqvist (Harp) Danish National Chamber Orchestra Nicolae Moldoveanu (Conductor)* - link to post

* - Rachel Masters (harp), Stephen Tees (viola) City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox* - link to post

general spotify list

spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 4: Brahms - Symphony no 1 in C minor*
- link to original post

* - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly*









Dark and lingering nerve. Another great interpretation. Also the light and more cheerfull parts keep your attention clistered. The orchestra is rich, balanced and very presise.

- recorded 2013
 - interview with Chailly
 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 4: Brahms - Symphony no 1 in C minor*

*- Boston Symphony, Charles Munch recorded 1956* - link to post
- Added to general spotify list

- *New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur*
- link to post
- Release Date 1996

* - Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach* - link to post
- Release 2009

- *London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev* - link to post
- recorded 2012

* - Zubin Mehta, Vienna Philharmonic* - link to post
- (this seme to be a rare issue released on a japanese company).
- recorded ? - 
Anyone with information? Not on spotify

- *Istvan Kertesz, Vienna Philharmonic* - link to post
- I think I found it on spotify. On the 
record Decca Masterpieces: Brahms Orchestral Works, On the allmusic page for this record Vienna was mntioned on the credit list, the alternative israeli or London orchestra was not. 
- recorded 1973

- *Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic orchestra*- link to post
- release 1964

* - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly* - link to post
- recorded 2013

 - general spotify link
 - spesific spotify link


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 5: Shostakovich - Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54*
- (no spesified recording) original post link

*additional performances:*

- *Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko* - link to post
- release 2011
- added to general spotify list

* - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Mark Wigglesworth* - link to post
- release 1999

 -general spotify list
 -spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 *(no recording mentioned). original post link

*Additional reccordings:*

* - Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra* - link to post
- link added to general spotify list

-.*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein* - link to post
- recorded 1988

 general spotify list
 spesified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols* - link to original post

* - London Symphony Orchestra, the Choir of Guilford Cathedral, and conducted by Sir David Willcocks*
- reccorded 1965
- added to general spotify list
- informative web page - inkpot - link

additional performances

-

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie* - link to original post

* - London Symphony Orchestra, the Choir of Guilford Cathedral, and conducted by Sir David Willcocks*
- reccorded 1965
- added to general spotify list
- informative web page* - inkpot* - link

*additional performances*

-

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23* - link to original post

* - Sviatoslav Richter (piano) - Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan* - link to post
- recorded 1962
- added to general spotify list

*additional performances*
-

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a*
 - link to original post

* - Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy* - link to post
- added to general spotify list

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 11:Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet*
 - link to original post

* - David Lloyd-Jones / New London Orchestra* - link
- added to general spotify list

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*
 - link to original post

* - David Oistrakh (violin) - The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy* - link
- reccorded 1982 
- Added to general spotify list

* additional performances*

* - Lisa Batiashvili (violin) - Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo* - link
- recorded in 2007 in Finlandia Hall, Helsinki

 general spotify list
 specified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano*
 - link to original post

* -Judith Leclair (bassoon), Gretchen Van Hoesen (harp), Jonathan Feldman (piano)* - link

* additional performances
-*

general spotify list]


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 -  - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 - link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23 - link

- 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a - link

- 11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet - link

- 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 - link

- 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano - link

- 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden" - link

- 15:Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor - link

- 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20 - link

INFORMATION*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 17: Debussy: Images for Orchestra*
 - link to original post

*  - No work specified. I have chosen.*

* - Concertgebouw/Haitink.*
- original release 1981

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 17: Debussy: Images for Orchestra*
- link to original post

*Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel*









It is easy to like these small immages from debussy. They are here elegantly performed, and the nostalgic travel feel that I often get with Debussy is there. There are also small surprises in the work, often optimistic, jolly moments, and they is also good taken care of.

- original release 2011
 - amazon
 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 17: Debussy: Images for Orchestra*
- link to original post

* - No work specified. I have chosen.*

* - Concertgebouw/Haitink.*
- original release 1981

* additional performances*

* - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel* - link to post

- original release 2011

 general spotify list

 specific spotify playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 5: Shostakovich - Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54*
- link to original post

*Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski*









Vibrant and fine recording. Especially the silent parts with the flute where the orchestra is almost abcentis trollbinding me. You feel their presens

- Release Date 2006

 - sa-cd


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 5: Shostakovich - Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54*
- (no spesified recording) original post link

*additional performances:*

- *Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko* - link to post
- release 2011
- added to general spotify list

* - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Mark Wigglesworth* - link to post
- release 1999

* - Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski* - link to post
- release 2006

 -general spotify list
 -spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*
- link to original post

*Vilde Frang (violin)

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Thomas Søndergård*


View attachment 37071







​
It is not only oil that make norwegians proud(if it is so) Vilde frang has a young, fresh and empatich approach, and this performance should be a must for fans of this concerto. And she is very beautiful.

- recorded 2010






​
 - youtube sample

 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10*
- link to original post

* - Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev*









This recording has mixed recievings, but I like it. Very intence and dramatic.

sa-cd.net


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 *(no recording mentioned). original post link

*Additional reccordings:*

* - Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra* - link to post
- link added to general spotify list

-.*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein* - link to post
- recorded 1988

-.*Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev* - link to post
- recorded 2008

-.*Caetani/Verdi Grand Symphonic Orchestra Milan* - link to post
- recorded 2004

 general spotify list
 spesified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10*
- link to original post

* - Conductor: Oleg Caetani 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Verdi Grand Symphonic Orchestra Milan*









Another very good performance. First impression is a lighter and more playfull approach. But that is no hinder for "in deapth" interpretation when the symphony call for that.

arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10*
- link to original post

* - Eugene Ormandy / Philadelphia Orchestra*









When you look at the date for this recording, I must say that the sound is nothing else than sensational. Clear and chrisp and every instrument is very well highlighted.
The performance is rich and accurate, all detailes and emotins are very well taken care of.

- recorded 1960

- allmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 6: Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 *(no recording mentioned). original post link

*Additional reccordings:*

* - Kurtz/Philharmonia Orchestra* - link to post
- link added to general spotify list

-.*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein* - link to post
- recorded 1988

-.*Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev* - link to post
- recorded 2008

-.*Caetani/Verdi Grand Symphonic Orchestra Milan* - link to post
- recorded 2004

-.*Caetani/Verdi Grand Symphonic Orchestra Milan* - link to post
- recorded 1960

 general spotify list
 spesified spotify list


----------



## DaveS

Brahms 1. Eduard van Beinum, Concertgebouw Orchestra. As fine as you will find of this masterpiece.

Spotify link to 1st movement:


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 4: Brahms - Symphony no 1 in C minor*
 - link yo orignal post

*- Boston Symphony, Charles Munch recorded 1956* - link to post
- Added to general spotify list

*- additional recordings*

- *New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur*
- link to post
- Release Date 1996

* - Houston Symphony, Christopher Eschenbach* - link to post
- Release 2009

- *London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev* - link to post
- recorded 2012

* - Zubin Mehta, Vienna Philharmonic* - link to post
- (this seme to be a rare issue released on a japanese company).
- recorded ? - 
Anyone with information? Not on spotify

- *Istvan Kertesz, Vienna Philharmonic* - link to post
- I think I found it on spotify. On the 
record Decca Masterpieces: Brahms Orchestral Works, On the allmusic page for this record Vienna was mntioned on the credit list, the alternative israeli or London orchestra was not. 
- recorded 1973

- *Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic orchestra*- link to post
- release 1964

* - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly* - link to post
- recorded 2013

* - Beinum/Concertgebouw Orchestra* - link to post
- Recording originally issued 1952.

 - general spotify link
 - spesific spotify link


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47*
 - link to original post

* - David Oistrakh (violin) - The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy* - link
- reccorded 1982 
- Added to general spotify list

* additional performances*

* - Lisa Batiashvili (violin) - Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo* - link
- recorded in 2007 in Finlandia Hall, Helsinki

*Vilde Frang (violin)
- WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Thomas Søndergård* - link to post

 general spotify list
 specified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 -  - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5 - link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica" - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23 - link

- 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a - link

- 11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet - link

- 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 - link

- 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano - link

- 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden" - link

- 15:Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor - link

- 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20 - link

- Session 1 no 17: Debussy: Images for Orchestra - link*

*INFORMATION*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 18: Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102*
 - link to original post

* - No version spesified*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 18: Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102*
 - link to original post

*Alexander Melnikov (piano) -
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis*









- recorded 2010 Rathaus-Prunksaal, Landschut

allmusic
arkivmusic
amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 18: Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102*
 - link to original post

* - No version spesified*

* additional performances *

* - Alexander Melnikov (piano) -
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis* - link to post
- - recorded 2010 Rathaus-Prunksaal, Landschut

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 19:Liszt - 6 Hungarian Rhapsodies s359*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 19:Liszt - 6 Hungarian Rhapsodies s359
*
- link to original post

* - Staatskapelle Weimar - Arthur Fagen*









I always get a little confused by these rhapsodies, but here ar 6 collected, and the best recording I could find of them orchestrated. I am not sure if all 19 ar orchestrated.
 - musicweb-international
- rec. Weimarhalle, Weimar, Germany, 17-19 May 2006.


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 19: Liszt - 6 Hungarian Rhapsodies s359*
 - link to original post

* additional performances*

*- Staatskapelle Weimar - Arthur Fagen* - link to post
- rec. Weimarhalle, Weimar, Germany, 17-19 May 2006.

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 20: Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini in A minor for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 43*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances*
-

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 20: Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini in A minor for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 43
*
- link to original post

* - Kun Woo Paik - Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra - Vladimir Fedoseyev *









Paik plais with a ligtness and playfullness that make this a short but very fun listening!
- rec. 1998
- inteview with Paik - link


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 1 no 20: Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini in A minor for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 43*
 - link to original post

*- Kun Woo Paik - Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra - Vladimir Fedoseyev* - link to post - added to general spotify playlist

* additional performances*
-

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 21: Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 77*
 - link to original post

* - Henryk Szeryng - London Symphony Orchestra -Pierre Monteux* One of two posibilities
- added to general spotify list
- rec 1958

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 21: Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 77*
 - link to original post

* - Henryk Szeryng (violin) 
Concertgebouw Orchestra/Bernard Haitink*









This is a newer recording. Brilliant sound and performance.
- rec. April 1973 Grote Zaal, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
 - musicweb-international


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 21: Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 77*
 - link to original post

* - Henryk Szeryng - London Symphony Orchestra -Pierre Monteux* One of two posibilities
- added to general spotify list
- rec 1958

* additional performances
*
*- Henryk Szeryng (violin) 
Concertgebouw Orchestra/Bernard Haitink*
- rec 1973
 - link to post

 general spotify list
 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 22: Salieri - Concerto For Flute And Oboe In C Major*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 22: Salleri - Concerto For Flute And Oboe In C Major*
- link to original post

* - Anthony Camden - City of London Sinfonia - Nicholas Ward*









Beautiful concerto, very well performed. Again a wonderfull naxos issue.

 - naxos
 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 22: Salieri - Concerto For Flute And Oboe In C Major*
 - link to original post

*- Anthony Camden - City of London Sinfonia - Nicholas Ward*
- naxos 2002
- link to post

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 23: Schubert - Quartet for Flute, Viola, Guitar and Cello in G major, D. 96*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 15: Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor*
- link to original post

* - ]- Georg Faust, Gerhart Hetzel, James Levine, Alois Posch, Goran Sollscher, Wolfgang Schulz [flute], Wolfram Christ [viola]*









Very fine recording of a little Schubert gem.

- rec. 1993
 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 23: Schubert - Quartet for Flute, Viola, Guitar and Cello in G major, D. 96*
 - link to original post

*- Georg Faust, Gerhart Hetzel, James Levine, Alois Posch, Goran Sollscher, Wolfgang Schulz [flute], Wolfram Christ [viola]
*
 - link to post
- rec 1993

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 24: Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10*
 - link to original post

* - No entry specified. I will add one. Feel free to suggest!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 24: Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10*
- link to original post

* - Martha Argerich (piano)
Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit*









She can play the piano, Martha, no doubt about that, but sometimes I feel that she lacks something in the emphatic field. "she is emphatic in the wrong places" as someone said. Nevertheless, this is a good performanc, and the orchestra is emphatic.

- Date of Recording: 10/1997 
- Venue: St. Eustache Church, Montreal, Quebec 
 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 24: Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10*
- link to original post

* - 
Pavlina Dokovska; Vladimir Ghiaurov; Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra*









Very nice recording, full of charm and enthusiasm. You imidiatly pay attention when such playfullness, and I think this is the best performance I have heard of the concerto. Brilliant orchestra.

- Recorded in 2006, Sofia, Bulgaria
-


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 24: Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10*
 - link to original post

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*- Martha Argerich (piano)
Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit*
 - link to post
- - Date of Recording: 10/1997

* additional performances
-*
* - Pavlina Dokovska; Vladimir Ghiaurov; Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Recorded in 2006, Sofia, Bulgaria

 general spotify list
 specified spotify playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 1 no 25: Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
*
 - link to original post

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*Hahn, Zinman, Baltimore SO* - not on spotify

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 25: Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*
 - link to original post

*Performer: Bin Huang 
Conductor: Michele Trenti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Genova Philharmonic Youth Orchestra*









It is nice to hear Huang soften up this, in my opinion, "stiff" violin concerto. She plays with tons of charm, and the whole soundpicture is exelent

- Live: 1 Genoa 2/21/1995

 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 1 no 25: Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*
- link to original post

*Performer: Isabelle Faust 
Conductor: Claudio Abbado 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Orchestra Mozart*









Another lady, and another very good performance of Beethovens violin concerto. Isabelle Faust plays in a very convincing, passionate and intime way, and she is lovely backed up by Abbado and his handpicked Orchestra Mozart. The sound is also very good.

- Recorded November 2010, Auditorio Manzoni, Bologna

 - arkivmusic
 - allmusic
 - theguardian


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 1 no 25: Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
*
 - link to original post

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*Hahn, Zinman, Baltimore SO* - not on spotify

* additional performances
-*

*Performer: Bin Huang 
Conductor: Michele Trenti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Genova Philharmonic Youth Orchestra*

- link to post
- Live: 1 Genoa 2/21/1995

*Performer: Isabelle Faust 
Conductor: Claudio Abbado 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Orchestra Mozart*

- link to post
- Recorded November 2010, Auditorio Manzoni, Bologna

 general spotify list
 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview*

*Session 1*

* - 1: Alwyn - symphony no 2 - 
 - link

- 2: Alwyn - symphony no 5
 - link

- 3: Alwyn - harp concerto "Lyra angelica"
 - link 

- 4: Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor 
 - link

- 5: Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
 - link

- 6: Shostakovich Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10
 - link

- 7: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols
 - link

- 8: Vaughan Williams - Hodie
 - link

- 9: Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
 - link

- 10: Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a
 - link

- 11: Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet
 - link

- 12: Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47
 - link

- 13: Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano
 - link

- 14: Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
 - link

- 15:Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor
 - link

- 16: Mendelssohn String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20
 - link

- 17: Debussy: Images for Orchestra
 - link

- 18: Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
 - link

- 19: Liszt - 6 Hungarian Rhapsodies s359
 - link

- 20: Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini in A minor for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 43
 - link

- 21: Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 77
 - link

- 22: Salieri - Concerto For Flute And Oboe In C Major
 - link

- 23: Schubert - Quartet for Flute, Viola, Guitar and Cello in G major, D. 96
 - link

- 24: Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
 - link

- 25: Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
 - link
*

*INFORMATION*


----------



## Oskaar

*Alphabetical list*

*

Alwyn harp concerto "Lyra angelica"
 - link 


Alwyn - symphony no 2 - 
 - link


Alwyn - symphony no 5
 - link


Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
 - link


Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 77
 - link


Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor
 - link


Brahms - symphony no 1 in C minor 
- link


Debussy - Images for Orchestra
 - link


Liszt - 6 Hungarian Rhapsodies s359
 - link


Mendelssohn - String Octet in E flat major, Op. 20, MWV R20
 - link


Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
 - link


Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini in A minor for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 43
 - link


Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon & Piano
 - link


Salieri - Concerto For Flute And Oboe In C Major
 - link


Schubert - Quartet for Flute, Viola, Guitar and Cello in G major, D. 96
 - link


Schubert - String quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
 - link


Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
 - link


Shostakovich - Symphony no 1 in F minor, Op. 10
 - link


Shostakovich - Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
 - link


Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47
 - link


Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
 - link


Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Ballet Suite, Op. 71a
 - link


Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake - ballet
 - link


Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols
 - link


Vaughan Williams - Hodie
 - link
*


*INFORMATION*


----------



## Oskaar

*Overview*

Then the general spotify list of session 1 is sealed, and I will soon begin session 2 with 25 new entries.

*SESSION 1*

*ALPHABETICAL LIST*​
*SESSION 1 SPOTIFY LIST*​

*But everyone can still suggest recordings whenever they want. Session and entry number makes it easier for me to mentain. Entries that have more than 1 recording get a spesific spotify list, linked to at the bottom of upgraded entry list.*

This is fun to do, and a good way to explore music, and not least, learning to express myself about music in english. It is hard enough in norwegian.


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
*
 - link to original post

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*Performer: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gundula Janowitz, Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig, ... 
Conductor: Herbert von Karajan 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein*

 - arkivmusic
- Date of Recording: 1966

* additional performances
-*

General spotify playlist vol 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)*
 - link to original post

*Performer: José Van Dam, Barbara Hendricks, Chris Merritt 
Conductor: Zubin Mehta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Paris Orchestra Chorus*

- Live: Tel Aviv 12/1986









Haydn - The Creation, Hob. XXI:2, Pt. 1: No. 8 Arie youtube

Very good issue!

 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)*
 - link to original post

*Sandrine Piau (Gabriel), Miah Persson (Eve), Ruth Massey (alto), Mark Padmore (Uriel), Neal Davies (Raphael), Peter Harvey (Adam)

Gabrieli Consort, Gabrieli Players & Chetham's Chamber Choir, Paul McCreesh*

- (sung in English)

- rec. October 2006, Watford Colosseum









 - allmusic
 - classical-music.com
 - musicweb-international


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
*
 - link to original post

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*Performer: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gundula Janowitz, Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig, ... 
Conductor: Herbert von Karajan 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein*

 - arkivmusic
- Date of Recording: 1966

* additional performances
-*

*Performer: José Van Dam, Barbara Hendricks, Chris Merritt 
Conductor: Zubin Mehta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Paris Orchestra Chorus*

- Live: Tel Aviv 12/1986
 - link to post

*Sandrine Piau (Gabriel), Miah Persson (Eve), Ruth Massey (alto), Mark Padmore (Uriel), Neal Davies (Raphael), Peter Harvey (Adam)

Gabrieli Consort, Gabrieli Players & Chetham's Chamber Choir, Paul McCreesh*

- (sung in English)
- rec. October 2006, Watford Colosseum
 - link to post

General spotify playlist vol 2
Spesific spotify playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 *
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*
 - link to original post

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Andris Nelsons*

- Live-Recording, Herkulessaal, October 2010









 - Dvorak - New World Symphony Part 1 - youtube

Dvoraks symphony no is the most popular and there is a lot good performances out there. Next time we "hit" a dvorak symphony in CURRENTLY LISTENING revisited I will present whole sycluses. There are many of them to, but this time only no 9
- This live recording is vibrant and lyric, conducted by one of Mariss Janssons puipils.

 - allmusic
 - prestoclassical
 - classicsonline


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*
 - link to original post

*Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop*

Date of Recording: 6/2007 
Venue: Live Live Baltimore, Maryland









Also a very good performance. Fluently wawing making wanderfull pictures inside my head.

 - allmusic
 - amazon
 - arkivmusic
 - classicstoday
 - linnrecords


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*
 - link to original post

*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl*

Recorded in the Dvořák Hall of Rudolfinum, Prague, Czechoslovakia, in December 1961 and February 1962.









Brilliant! Tense, lyric, dramatic, and very well played, and the remastred sound is great.

 - supraphon


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Claus Peter Flor 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra*

rec. August 2009 and September 2010, Dewan Filharmonic PETRONAS, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.









I think I have never heard anythin from the conductor or the orchestra, but this is amazing. Broadly painting out the texture in the work small magical moments occure, along with the nerwe that goes throug. Really reccomended!

 - classicstoday
 - arkivmusic
 - musicweb-international


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Michel Tabachnik 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra*

Date of Recording: 09/2010/07/2011 
Venue: Studio 4, Flagey, Brussels









Also a brilliant recording of for me, unnknown artists.

 - allmusic
 - arkivmusic
 - musicweb-international


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*
 - link to original post

*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Grzegorz Nowak*

Date of Recording: 01/2009 
Venue: Cadogan Hall









Very fine recording, submitting the lyric and melodious qualitis brilliantly.

- arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 *
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Andris Nelsons*
 - link to post
- Live-Recording, Herkulessaal, October 2010

*Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 6/2007 
Venue: Live Live Baltimore, Maryland

*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl*
- link to post
- Recorded in the Dvořák Hall of Rudolfinum, Prague,
Czechoslovakia, in December 1961 and February 1962.

*Conductor: Claus Peter Flor 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra*
- link to post
- rec. August 2009 and September 2010,
Dewan Filharmonic PETRONAS, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

*Conductor: Michel Tabachnik 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra*
 
- link to post
- Date of Recording: 09/2010/07/2011 
Venue: Studio 4, Flagey, Brussels

*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Grzegorz Nowak*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 01/2009 
Venue: Cadogan Hall

 general spotify list - 2
 spesific spotify playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview *

*Session 2*

* - 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
 - link

- 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95
 - link*

*INFORMATION*

*SESSION 1*

*ALPHABETIC LIST*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Bernard Haitink 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*

- recorded between 1968 and 1972









Tchaikovsky in general can be a little sentimental an sweet for me to listen to, but it seems like Haitink tone that down here, and make a deeper, more thoughtfull interpretation. Brilliant performance!

 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons*

- Live-Recording, Munich, Philharmonie, 9.10.2009









 - youtube full

 - classicfm.com

 - classicstoday

 - prestoclassical


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Antoni Wit , Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra*

- Recorded at the Concert Hall of the Polish Radio in Katowice, from 23rd to 25th November, 1992.









Very fine,fresh and energetic version. Wit submittes the mystisism that I find in the symphony. Brilliant and fluently the calm parts and the more dramatic once is glued together to an appealing whole.

 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Rozhdestvensky, BBC SO*

- Date of Recording: 08/25/1981 
Venue: Royal Albert Hall, London









This is a firework! You feel that every contribution is added with a genueen wish to make this evening special. Wery "close", open and rich sound.

 - naxos


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Sir Georg Solti (Conductor), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)*

- Date of Recording: 1976









Brilliantl and elegant recording. Very structured sound picture.. a solid unified whole, as well as good separation of the instruments. Presise and consise submitting of calm as well as dramatic part, I still get the feel that the symphony lives its own life.

 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Christoph Poppen*

- Date of Recording: 2010,









Another good recording, quite new with amazing sound. Quite elegant and flowerish throug the calmer parts. Powerfull and rich in more dramatic parts, and a vibrant nerve through it all. Fine balance between the instrument sections.

 - about Poppen


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Claudio Abbado 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

- Recorded At - Orchestra Hall, Chicago, 1986









Great! Abbado adds a carpet of piece and calm over it all.. still energic when it is needed. The oboe is wonderful! In general the woodwinds are very present in the sound picture, so are the brass, but not to dominantly. I get the feeling of superb musicians over the line! The walse-parts are a bit to sweet and sentimental for me, but I guess Tchaikovsky ment it to be like that.

http://www.allmusic.com/album/tchaikovsky-the-6-symphonies-box-set-mw0001867594


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra* / Daniel Barenboim*

- recorded in Orchestra Hall, Chicago, October 1995.









This is my favourite so far ! Fantastic soundscape, the sentimentality toned down, presise, still vibrant nerve.


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Deutsche Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Yutaka Sado*

- Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin
- release 2010









Powerfull and energetic, and submits great playfullness and optimism. But also curiosity and lyric emphathy. Brilliant!

 - youtube Symphony No. 5 Mov.4
 - youtube Symphony No. 5 Mov.2

 - arkivmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Szell, George (conductor)Cleveland Orchestra*

- Cleveland Orchestra/Georg Szell
rec. 23 October 1959 (Symphony), 28 February-1 March (Capriccio), 
Severance Hall, Cleveland, Ohio. ADD









Quite outdated sound, but an outstanding interpretation!

 - musicweb-international
 - amazon
 - classicstoday


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Semkow, Jerzy (conductor)Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra*

- Venue: Warsaw Philharmonic Concert Hall 2010









A bit flat interpretation, maybe, but the eccelent sound make it worth reccomending.

 - allmusic
 - classicstoday


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*Conductor: Bernard Haitink 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*
 - link to post
- recorded between 1968 and 1972

* additional performances
-*

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons*
¨- link to post
- - Live-Recording, Munich, Philharmonie, 9.10.2009

*Antoni Wit , Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Recorded at the Concert Hall of the Polish Radio in Katowice, from 23rd to 25th November, 1992.

*Rozhdestvensky, BBC SO*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 08/25/1981 
Venue: Royal Albert Hall, London

*Sir Georg Solti (Conductor), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 1976

*Conductor: Bernard Haitink 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*
- link to post

*Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Christoph Poppen*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 2010,

*Conductor: Claudio Abbado 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Recorded At - Orchestra Hall, Chicago, 1986

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra* / Daniel Barenboim*
 - link to post
- recorded in Orchestra Hall, Chicago, October 1995.

*Deutsche Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Yutaka Sado*
 - link to post
- Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin
- release 2010

*Szell, George (conductor)Cleveland Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Cleveland Orchestra/Georg Szell
rec. 23 October 1959 (Symphony), 28 February-1 March (Capriccio), 
Severance Hall, Cleveland, Ohio. ADD

*Semkow, Jerzy (conductor)Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra*
 - link to post
- - Venue: Warsaw Philharmonic Concert Hall 2010

 general spotify list - 2
 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Evgeny Mravinsky (Conductor), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)*

- 1962









*I dont know how the remasters have come to such a fenomenal result, but the sound is absulutly outstanding. And the performance is among the best out there. Gripping and tense from the start, and very powerfull throughout.*

 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons*

Released:
1988









*This is a real gem! Wonderfull balanced performance. It has a sweetness and a relaxed piece,that suits the symphony, but it is not sticky sentimental.*

* - youtube*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Gothenberg Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Järvi.*

* - rec. Gothenberg Concert Hall, Sweden, 16-17 Aug 2004*









*Beautiful! Jarvi paints out a rich landscape without using to big palette. This toughtfull and elegant performance is very soothing and relaxing to listen to, and gives me a feel of more joy and optimism, almost Dvorakian, than many other performances.*

* - sa-cd.net*
* - allmusic*
* - classicstoday*
* - musicweb-international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Daniele Gatti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

* - Date of Recording: 2003 
- Venue: EMI Abbey Road Studios, London *









*Another fresh,powerfull an energetic performance, still elegant and lyric. You just float away on Tchaikovskys moods and melodies.*

* - allmusic*
* - sa-cd.net*
* - arkivmusic*
* - theguardian*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*West Australian SO/Vladimir Verbitsky*

* - rec 1994 Australian Broadcasting Corporation DDD*









*Fine, energetic, still lyrical performance.*

* - musicweb-international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Yuri Temirkanov 
Orchestra/Ensemble: St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra*

* - rec Watford Town Hall; 19, 22, 25 Sept 1989*









*There are so many good reccordings of this symphony! Here is another one. Brilliantly balanced, dedicated orchestra, fine variations in moods and tempos, and quite good sound.*

* - amazon*

* - allmusic*

* - classical-music.com*


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*Conductor: Bernard Haitink 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*
 - link to post
- recorded between 1968 and 1972

* additional performances
-*

*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons*
¨- link to post
- - Live-Recording, Munich, Philharmonie, 9.10.2009

*Antoni Wit , Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Recorded at the Concert Hall of the Polish Radio in Katowice, from 23rd to 25th November, 1992.

*Rozhdestvensky, BBC SO*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 08/25/1981 
Venue: Royal Albert Hall, London

*Sir Georg Solti (Conductor), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 1976

*Conductor: Bernard Haitink 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*
 - link to post

*Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Christoph Poppen*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 2010,

*Conductor: Claudio Abbado 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Recorded At - Orchestra Hall, Chicago, 1986

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra* / Daniel Barenboim*
 - link to post
- recorded in Orchestra Hall, Chicago, October 1995.

*Deutsche Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Yutaka Sado*
 - link to post
- Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin
- release 2010

*Szell, George (conductor)Cleveland Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Cleveland Orchestra/Georg Szell
rec. 23 October 1959 (Symphony), 28 February-1 March (Capriccio), 
Severance Hall, Cleveland, Ohio. ADD

*Semkow, Jerzy (conductor)Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra*
 - link to post
- - Venue: Warsaw Philharmonic Concert Hall 2010

*Evgeny Mravinsky (Conductor), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)*
 - link to post
- 1962

*Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons*
 - link to post
- releised 1988

*Gothenberg Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Järvi.*
 - link to post
- rec. Gothenberg Concert Hall, Sweden, 16-17 Aug 2004

*Conductor: Daniele Gatti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*
 - link to post
- Date of Recording: 2003 
- Venue: EMI Abbey Road Studios, London

*West Australian SO/Vladimir Verbitsky*
 - link to post
- rec 1994 Australian Broadcasting Corporation DDD

*Conductor: Yuri Temirkanov 
Orchestra/Ensemble: St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra*
 - link to post
- rec Watford Town Hall; 19, 22, 25 Sept 1989

 general spotify list - 2
 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123*
 - link to original post

*Andrea Kauten (piano) - Savaria Symphony Orchestra, Adam Medveczky*

* - Release date:
15th May 2012*









*This is a fine, quite anglethic work from Liszt, and here Andrea and the orchestra do an amazing performance. Not overplaying, but carefully unpack the treasures in the work. On ca. 4.15 there is an almost salvation army christmas brass sequence. Beautiful.*

* - youtube*

* - prestoclassical*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123*
 - link to original post

*Nareh Arghamanyan (piano)

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alain Altinoglu*

* - rec. Haus des Rundfunks, RBB Berlin, Germany, April 2012*









*I firework of a piano performance, and a clear, rich orchestra makes this a very good listen. It is quite different from the previous, more festivitas, but they are good in different ways*

* - arkivemusic*

* - musicweb-international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123*
 - link to original post

*Jeno Jando (piano), Andreas Pistorius (piano)

Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Andras Ligeti*

* - Physical Release: 1990*









*Jando is one of my favorite pianists, and along with Budapest Symphony Orchestra and Ligethi he makes this a thrilling performance The mystic and sometimes sacral elements in the work is elegantly submitted, and Jando is playfull and full of fantasy in his playing, and modest and respectfull in the more sacral parts.*

* - youtube*


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*Andrea Kauten (piano) - Savaria Symphony Orchestra, Adam Medveczky*
 - link to post
*- Release date: 15th May 2012*

*Nareh Arghamanyan (piano)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alain Altinoglu*
 - link to post
* - rec. Haus des Rundfunks, RBB Berlin, Germany, April 2012*

*Jeno Jando (piano), Andreas Pistorius (piano)
Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Andras Ligeti*
 - link to post
* - Physical Release: 1990*

 general spotify list - 2
 spesific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview *

*Session 2*

* - 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
 - link

- 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95
 - link

- 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64
 - link

- 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123
 - link*

*INFORMATION*

*SESSION 1*

*ALPHABETIC LIST*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*No reccording spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Andreas Staier (piano)

Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe*

* - Audio CD (June 12, 2001)*









*Quite fine version with brilliant sound.*

* - youtube*

* - classicstoday.com*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Francesco Piemontesi (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlávek*

* - recorded live in concert at the Barbican in London in December 2012*









*Mixed reviews out there, but I actually find this recording very fine and elegant. Very relaxed and layed back in slower parts, but the temperature is there nevertheless. Slightly a carpet of melancoly and longing over it all. Brilliant orchestra and sund.*

* - allmusic*

* - classical-music.com, interview with Piemontesi*

* - prestoclassical*

* - sinfinimusic*

* - youtube presentation*

* - intermusica*

* - musicweb-international.*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Performer: Hélène Grimaud (Piano) 
Conductor: David Zinman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Symphony Orchestra*

* - Recording: June 1995, Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin*









*Grimaud keeps a fine balance in her playing, between the laydback and the fresh. There is a lightness in it, both from pianist and orchestra..an optimism and childish naivity. That dont make the recording flat, but interresting in its own way. Grimaud lays a lot of herself in this, without beeng to intense or bombastic. Elegant!*

* - youtube*

* - amazon,germany*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Géza Anda - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik*

* - recorded 1963*









*Beautifully played with a sad carpet over it all, but not to sad. Anda reflect autority and controle, but gives a relaxed interpretation. The orchestra follows up with gentle support. The sound is not to good, bud not to bad eather. Not so badthat this brilliant quiet interpretation is not worth listening to*

* - youtube 1*

* - youtube 2*

* - youtube 3*

* - youtube 4*

* - musicweb-international*

* - amazon*

* - allmusic*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky (Conductor), Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra (Orchestra), Martha Argerich*

* - July 2002 recording*









*Of the 3-4 Argerich recordings on spotify, this is the one I like the most. Beautifully mellow and afterthoughtfull. She is not my favourite, but I find her good here*

* - allmusic*

* - amazon*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Alicia de Larrocha (piano) 
London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis*

* - Recorded July 5th 1991, EMI Abbey Road Studio 1, London*

View attachment 38044


*This recording dont get much acclaim, but I like it. Clear and honist, and quite modest, suiting the work good.*

* - music-web international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Pascal Devoyon (piano) 
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk*

* - rec. St. Augustine's, Kilburn, March 1990*









*Delightfull recording*

* - music-web international*


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*No reccording spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*Andreas Staier (piano)
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe*
 - link to post
* - Audio CD (June 12, 2001)*

*Francesco Piemontesi (piano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlávek*
 - link to post
* - recorded live in concert at the Barbican in London in December 2012*

*Performer: Hélène Grimaud (Piano) 
Conductor: David Zinman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Recording: June 1995, Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin*

*Géza Anda - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik*
 - link to post
* - recorded 1963 (June 12, 2001)*

*Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky (Conductor), Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra (Orchestra), Martha Argerich*
 - link to post
* - July 2002 recording*

*Alicia de Larrocha (piano) 
London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis*
 - link to post
* - Recorded July 5th 1991, EMI Abbey Road Studio 1, London*

*Pascal Devoyon (piano) 
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk*
 - link to post
* - rec. St. Augustine's, Kilburn, March 1990*

 general spotify list - 2
specific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) Jansons, Mariss (conductor)Berlin Philharmonic*

* - Recording Date, 12/ 2002*









*A fine fluent performance with a great orchestra. Andsnes is clever, but a bit anonyme.*

* - amazon*

* - classicstoday*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Gerhard Oppitz (piano), NDR Sinfonieorchester, Günter Wand*

* - rec. live, 21 March 1983, Hamburg Musikhalle, Germany*









*Very warm and poetic interpretation. Oppitz is brilliantly submitting nuances and small details in a very emphatic way. Brilliant orchestra conducted by Wand*

* - music-web international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Radu Lupu (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn (conductor)*

* - recording from 1973*









*Another favourite pianist of mine,Radu Lupu, does here an absolutely fantastic interpretation, full of life and emotions. He really express himself through the piano, with fantastic tecnique, and outstanding sensitivity. Good interplay with a dedicated orchestra, and quite good sound.*

* - 1th movement on utube for a more mature Lupu*

* - amazon*

* - sa-cd.net*

* - ClassicsToday*

* - music-web international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Ligeti, Andras, Conductor • Budapest Symphony Orchestra • Jando, Jeno, piano*

* - Original Release Date: October 6, 1988*









*Not as great as Lupu, but still a very good recording. Jando paints marvelous pictures with a slightly layd back approach. Good sound, but I find the orchestra to be a little to far back in the soundpicture.*

* - amazon*

* - classicalonline*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Justus Frantz, pianob
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein*

* - Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Vienna, Austria, Feb 1984*









*Fine lyrical laid back version. Franz use sparse but effective tools to submit fine soundpictures. Elegantly backed up by Bernstein and Vienna po.*

* - musicalweb*

* - amazon*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 5: Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*Performer: Murray Perahia 
Conductor: Sir Colin Davis 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*









* - 1987*

*Very good bubbeling version, that sounds remarcably good after remastering. An aventure to listen to Perahia and the good interplay with the orchestra. Fine balance between the laid-back and the offensive.*

* - youtube*

* - amazon*

* - arkivemusic*


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
 - link to original post

*No reccording spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*Andreas Staier (piano)
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe*
 - link to post
* - Audio CD (June 12, 2001)*

*Francesco Piemontesi (piano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlávek*
 - link to post
* - recorded live in concert at the Barbican in London in December 2012*

*Performer: Hélène Grimaud (Piano) 
Conductor: David Zinman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Recording: June 1995, Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin*

*Géza Anda - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik*
 - link to post
* - recorded 1963 (June 12, 2001)*

*Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky (Conductor), Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra (Orchestra), Martha Argerich*
 - link to post
* - July 2002 recording*

*Alicia de Larrocha (piano) 
London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis*
 - link to post
* - Recorded July 5th 1991, EMI Abbey Road Studio 1, London*

*Pascal Devoyon (piano) 
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk*
 - link to post
* - rec. St. Augustine's, Kilburn, March 1990*

*Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) Jansons, Mariss (conductor)Berlin Philharmonic*
 - link to post
* - Recording Date, 12/ 2002*

*Gerhard Oppitz (piano), NDR Sinfonieorchester, Günter Wand*
 - link to post
* - rec. live, 21 March 1983, Hamburg Musikhalle, Germany*

*Radu Lupu (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn (conductor)*
 - link to post
* - recording from 1973*

*Ligeti, Andras, Conductor • Budapest Symphony Orchestra • Jando, Jeno, piano*
 - link to post
* - Original Release Date: October 6, 1988*

*Justus Frantz, piano
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein*
 - link to post
* - Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Vienna, Austria, Feb 1984*

*Performer: Murray Perahia 
Conductor: Sir Colin Davis 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - 1987*

 general spotify list - 2
specific spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

video SAWALLISCH,Orchestra:Staatskapelle Dresden Recorded:1-12 September 1972, Lukaskirche, Dresden 

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Karl-Heinz Steffens*

* - Release Date: 2014-03-25*









*Fine, solid interpretation.*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

* Wit, Antoni, Conductor • Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra*

* - Physical Release: 10/1994*









*Very good and engaged reccording. This symphony can easily be lifeless, but not here. Fine powerfull interpretation.*

* - naxos*

* - classicsonline*

* - amazon*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Karl Böhm / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*

* - Int. Release 25 Jul. 1991*









*I really like this interpretation. Mystic and dark, powerfull and energetic, soft,lyric,tense adventural. Böhm have a magic wand here.*

* - Schubert: Symphony No.2 - Böhm/WPh(1976Live) - YouTube*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin*

* - Release date:
3rd March 2014*









*Very fresh and engaged recording. Specially the light parts is brilliantly played, but good musicianchip is obvious throughout the symphony.*

* - youtube playlist whole cycle*

* - prestoclassical*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic, Michael Schønwandt*

* - Release date:
7th Oct 2013*









*Brilliant performance! Trully engaged orchestra. Precise an strong, and very colorfull*

* - prestoclassical*

* - musicweb-international*

* - sa-cd.net*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo*

* - Release date:
7th March 2011*









*Also a strong contribution to the edition*

* - prestoclassical*

* - classical-music.com*

* - musicalcriticism.com*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Rafael Kubelik (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)*

* - 1964*









*The sound is a bit under pari, but the interpretation is phenomenal. Rich orchestra, fine variations and an obvious engagement from all*

* - prestoclassical*

* - amazon*


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

video SAWALLISCH,Orchestra:Staatskapelle Dresden Recorded:1-12 September 1972, Lukaskirche, Dresden 

*Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Karl-Heinz Steffens*
 - link to post
* - Release Date: 2014-03-25*

* additional performances
-*

*Wit, Antoni, Conductor • Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Physical Release: 10/1994*

*Karl Böhm / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Int. Release 25 Jul. 1991*

*Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
3rd March 2014*

*Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic, Michael Schønwandt*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
7th Oct 2013*

*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
7th March 2011*

*Rafael Kubelik (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)*
 - link to post
* - 1964*

 general spotify list - 2
spesific playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Conductor:  Herbert von Karajan 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*

* - Date of Recording: 05/1987 
Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Vienna *









*Strong and accurate recording. Almost a little to masculine and bobastic. That is what I often find with Karajan; the lyrical moods is killed by the power and systematical strucyure. The moments are there, and played separatly they would be find, but they funktion as pauses for other parts for me, and I dont capture them. But it may be a mood thing. But many will like it, and it is absolutely a strong performance*

* - Karajan. Rehearsal of Schumann's 4th Symphony - youtube*

* - amazon*


----------



## millionrainbows

I am a bit ambivalent about *Mahler's Eighth,* with its "creator Hymn."
I don't know exactly what Mahler's intent was, but he surely made a very big deal out of it, both in the work itself and the people present at the premiers. Webern conducted it as well. 
I say this* Eighth Symphony *of Mahler's is a grim premonition, just as his *Sixth *was...

See my more detailed thread in the "Religious Music" sub-forum.


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Masur and the London Philharmonic*

* - 2003*









*I really like this recording. Far less bombastic than Karajan. Masurs really make rome for playfullness and single instruments and groups to florish, but there is a well mentained whole. Fantastic and fluent. Masur really is one of my favourite conductors.*

* - Kurt Masur biography*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Daniel Barenboim 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Staatskapelle Orchestra*

* - Date of Recording: 03/2003 
Venue: Studio no 1, NLG GmbH Berlin, Germany *









*Carefully craftet, not as good as masur, but absolutely good. The calmer, lyrical parts is wrapt in a ligh, almost amuzing mood. Rythm, and structure is in fine ballanse with creativity and variation. Masterly deviding and collecting the different parts of the orchestra, and a clear, still warm sound.*

* - Interview with Barenboim*

* - Classicstoday*

* - amazon*

* - arkivmusic*

* - musicweb international*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*Conductor: Armin Jordan 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suisse Romande Orchestra*

* - Audio CD (Feb. 9 2010) *









*I specially appreciate this recording for Jordans ability to sumit small nuances. Parts that orchestraly, in terms of instruments, tempos and strength, that easaly could reflect the same moods is remarcably varied. one moment melancoly, one moment joy, one moment humor, one moment piece, etc. Remarkable!*

* - classical net*


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

video SAWALLISCH,Orchestra:Staatskapelle Dresden Recorded:1-12 September 1972, Lukaskirche, Dresden 

*Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Karl-Heinz Steffens*
 - link to post
* - Release Date: 2014-03-25*

* additional performances
-*

*Wit, Antoni, Conductor • Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Physical Release: 10/1994*

*Karl Böhm / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Int. Release 25 Jul. 1991*

*Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
3rd March 2014*

*Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic, Michael Schønwandt*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
7th Oct 2013*

*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
7th March 2011*

*Rafael Kubelik (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)*
 - link to post
* - 1964*

*Conductor: Herbert von Karajan 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Date of Recording: 05/1987 
Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Vienna*

*Masur and the London Philharmonic*
 - link to post
* - 2003*

*Conductor: Daniel Barenboim 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Staatskapelle Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Date of Recording: 03/2003 
Venue: Studio no 1, NLG GmbH Berlin, Germany*

*Conductor: Armin Jordan 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suisse Romande Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - Audio CD (Feb. 9 2010)*

 general spotify list - 2
spesific playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview *

*Session 2*

* - 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
 - link

- 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95
 - link

- 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64
 - link

- 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123
 - link

- 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
 - link

- 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
 - link*

*INFORMATION*

*SESSION 1*

*ALPHABETIC LIST*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 7: Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*youtube live picture performance*






 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 7: Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
 - link to original post

*Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä*

* - Release date:
3rd Feb 2005*









*I am not very found of this symphony or Beethovens symphonies in general, but that might change. This recording is good. Not overwhelmingly dramatic, but fine balanced.*

* - prestoclassical

 - amazon

 - arkivemusic

 - sacd net*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 7: Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
 - link to original post

*Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta*

* - 28th Feb 2011*









*Very nice! Fine balance between lyrical laidback and powerfull*

* - prestoclassical*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 7: Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
 - link to original post

*San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas*

* - Recorded live at Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco, December 9-12, 2009.*









*I really like this colourfull recording*


----------



## Oskaar

*updated*

*Session 2 no 7: Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*youtube live picture performance*






*Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
3rd Feb 2005*

*Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta*
 - link to post
* - Release Date: 28th Feb 2011*

*San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas*
 - link to post
* - Recorded live at Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco, December 9-12, 2009.*

 general spotify list - 2

 spesified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 8: Mozart - Symphony No. 44 in D major, K81*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 8: Mozart - Symphony No. 44 in D major, K81*
 - link to original post

*Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras*

* - Release date:
1991*









*I really like this light an dekadent symphony, not so dekadent that mozart can be. There is a clearness and purity over it, more like Haydn than later Mozart, and a joy to listen to. Prague Chamber Orchestra and Charles Mackerras make it all come forward in brilliant manner. Spotify have 6 of the 10 albums from the box set with all Mozart symphonies*

* - amazon*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 8: Mozart - Symphony No. 44 in D major, K81*
 - link to original post

*Danish National Chamber Orchestra, Adam Fischer*

* - Physical Release: 08/2011*









*Very clear and good sound on this exellent recording also a part of a full critically acclaimd cycle of Mozarts symphonies*

 - naxos


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 8: Mozart - Symphony No. 44 in D major, K81*
 - link to original post

*Salzburg Mozarteum Orchestra , Hans Graf*

* - Physical Release: 1990*









*A bit more laid back, but elegant and sensitive approuch*


----------



## Oskaar

*updated entry*

*Session 2 no 8: Mozart - Symphony No. 44 in D major, K81*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
1991*

*Danish National Chamber Orchestra, Adam Fischer*
 - link to post
* - Physical Release: 08/2011*

*Salzburg Mozarteum Orchestra , Hans Graf*
 - link to post
* - Physical Release: 1990*

 general spotify list - 2

 spesific playlist


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 9: Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 *
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*






* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 9: Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
 - link to original post

*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Truls Mørk / Simon Rattle*

*Release Date 1999*









*I cant get enough of Mørks clear cello tone, and exellent interpretation. Bravo!*

* - youtube first movement*

* - classical music.com*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 9: Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
 - link to original post

*Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek*

*Release date:
2nd Sept 2013*









*Warmer and softer than Mørk, and a more complete recording with a brilliant coplaying orchestra. *

* - allmusic*
* - prestoclassical*
*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...rto-Tchaikovsky-Rococo-Variations-review.html*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 9: Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
 - link to original post

*Alisa Weilerstein (cello)

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim*

*Release date:
4th Feb 2013*









*Alisa plays like a god! Virtuoso, powerfull, sensitive and colourfull. *

 - amazon
 - gramophone (reportage)
 - allmusic
 - www.classicalsource.com
 - new yorker
 - independent


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 9: Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 *
 - link to original post

*No entry spesified*

*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*






* additional performances
-*

*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Truls Mørk / Simon Rattle*
 - link to post
* - Release Date 1999*

*Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
2nd Sept 2013*

*Alisa Weilerstein (cello)
Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
4th Feb 2013*

 general spotify list - 2
 spesified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov:	
Scheherazade, Op. 35*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*






*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

 general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov: 
Scheherazade, Op. 35*
 - link to original post

*Jermolaj Albiker (violin)
Alejo Perez
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg*

* - Release date:
12th Nov 2012*









*Very exiting and colourfull work, and this version present the exitement, the nerve and the adventure in a brilliant way*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov: 
Scheherazade, Op. 35*
 - link to original post

*Sergei Levitin (violin)
Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev*

* - Release date:
19th Oct 2002*









*Eccelent! Orchestra is rich and fully engaged, and Levitin on the violin plays with rare warmth and passion*

 - prestoclassical
 - arkivmusic
 - classics today
 - guardian
 - allmusic


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov: 
Scheherazade, Op. 35*
 - link to original post

*Hans Maile (violin), Georg Donderer (cello)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hanns-Martin Schneidt*

* - Release date:
1st Aug 2010*









*A fine and sensitive and highly atmosphaeric reccording, still intensly powerfull*


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov: 
Scheherazade, Op. 35*
 - link to original post

*Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin*

* - recorded 1980*









*Very good recording. Fine ballance, and an incredible vibrating and tense nerve throughout*

 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov: 
Scheherazade, Op. 35*
 - link to original post

*Stokowksi - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

* - recorded 1977*









*Fabulous! Maybe the best*

 - amazon


----------



## Oskaar

*upgraded entry*

*Session 2 no 10: Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*






*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

* additional performances
-*

*Jermolaj Albiker (violin)
Alejo Perez
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
12th Nov 2012*

*Sergei Levitin (violin)
Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
19th Oct 2002*

*Hans Maile (violin), Georg Donderer (cello)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hanns-Martin Schneidt*
 - link to post
* - Release date:
1st Aug 2010*

*Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin*
 - link to post
* - recorded 1980*

*Stokowksi - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*
 - link to post
* - recorded 1977*

 general spotify list - 2
 spesified spotify list


----------



## Oskaar

*Upgraded overview *

*Session 2*

* - 1: Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
 - link

- 2: Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95
 - link

- 3: Tchaikovsky - Symphony no 5 in E minor, Op. 64
 - link

- 4: Liszt - Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123
 - link

- 5: Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
 - link

- 6: Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
 - link

- 7: Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
 - link

- 8: Mozart - Symphony No. 44 in D major, K81
 - link

- 9: Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
 - link

- 10: Rimsky Korsakov: 
Scheherazade, Op. 35
 - link

INFORMATION

SESSION 1

ALPHABETIC LIST*


----------



## Oskaar

*new entry*

*Session 2 no 11: Schubert - Moment Musicaux*
- link to original post

*No entry spesified*






*Feel free to suggest your favourite recording!*

*additional performances
-*

general spotify list - 2


----------



## Oskaar

*I would like to add to*

*Session 2 no 11: **Schubert - Moment Musicaux*
- link to original post

*- fredrik Ullen*









*Loveley and playfull!

*


----------

